

Slicehost Accounts Converting to Rackspace Cloud Server Accounts Over Next Year - tdupree
http://go.rackspace.com/index.php/email/emailWebview?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRoksqjMZKXonjHpfsX%2B7%2BgsUa%2B2lMI%2F0ER3fOvrPUfGjI4FTMNqI%2FqLAzICFpZo2FFKG%2BOeb5BB%2BfA%3D

======
abyssknight
Not mine. Sorry, just closed my account and moved to the AWS free tier for the
next year. I love the SliceHost model, but they just aren't playing the game
anymore. Linode provides 512mb of RAM for the same price as the 256mb
SliceHost offering. So why didn't I jump over to Linode? Honestly, because I'm
lazy and I like learning new things.

Start to finish, I had my new EC2 Micro Instance up, running, with ZNC (w/
colloquy) installed in under a half hour. Not only was it freaking fast
(~613mb RAM helps), but its free for a year. I took a snapshot of the install
just in case, and now its golden. Firewalls, SSH keys, and package repos just
worked.

 _shrugs_ Thankfully my only VPS is for play time, so I can move it around all
I want, destroy, and rebuild it.

~~~
eli
Is there a particular tutorial you recommend? It's been a while, but last time
I tried EC2 I found it hard to get things going.

~~~
abyssknight
Honestly, I didn't use one. I thought I was going to need a book or two to get
started, but all I did was sign up for EC2, launch a Micro Instance with the
Amazon Linux 32bit Image (eligible for the free tier), downloaded the keys,
and ssh'd in. The only hitch I ran into was you have to log in as ec2-user,
not root, with the keypair. After that, it was smooth sailing. Micro instances
uses EBS for boot and local storage, so I think they persist after
termination. Anyone is free to chime in and correct me, but I think the larger
instances have 'local storage' that is purged on reboot in addition to EBS.

My only advice would be to fire one up, and try it out. Either its gotten a
lot easier, or I've gotten a lot smarter. The former is far more likely. :)

~~~
arianb
You are correct in that local storage is wiped when instances terminate. Micro
instances don't have local instance storage, only EBS. :)

------
nbpoole
There's a discussion going on at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2510300>

------
bobx11
I've been using the rackspace cloud servers for almost two years and aside
from their slow control panel (please someone give them a ui/ux person) it's a
great service that is very simple to use and has been incredibly reliable.

